# Island-Quest Canvas



## iq (Oct 9, 2007)

*Got a cushion to replace? Need any canvas work done to your boat?*

it is a good time to get boat covers fixed or replaced. zippers changed or new work estimated, looking for work in October, as things are starting to slow down

We are offering discounts to everyone on the fishing forum, If you mention this post.



We do center console enclosures, cushion replacement or repair, t-tops, Bimini's and patio furniture/grill covers Canopy's and autos.



Call today and we will give you a estimate, and schedule your work to be done.

Be sure to visit our website, still loading pictures of work done, 



Thank you all all of the Pensacola Fishing Forum Members for a successful year.

:usaflag



Ask for Pat or Cindy

Island Quest Canvas:hoppingmad

850-723-2144

WWW.ISLANDQUESTCANVAS.COM


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Cindy does great work! She does all the canvas for us includeing enclosures and cushion work.:usaflag


----------



## pdcorb (Oct 25, 2007)

How much for a incloseure for a 19 foot center console


----------



## iq (Oct 9, 2007)

Pdcorb-I sent you a email to come by and measure your enclosure.


----------



## iq (Oct 9, 2007)

Let me know when you want us to come out and give you a estimate. If I missed your call for a time schedule, I am sorry and would like to reschedule.

Thank you,

Cindy Grantello

Island Quest Canvas


----------



## iq (Oct 9, 2007)

Just wanted to bump this message, Looking for work for January

Give me a call for all your cushion work,Bimini work and center console enclosures I will give you great price if you mention the Forum.



Also to let you know I did the cushions and canvas work at the

LIVE BAIT at the Wharf.



Thanks,

Cindy


----------



## Valhalla (Dec 26, 2008)

looking at replacing a tired bimini top on a aquasport 245 explorer. could i get a ball park figure on it including zippers for windows on front, sides, and back. thanks


----------



## iq (Oct 9, 2007)

I will need to come by and look at it since tops run in many sizes.

Give me a call and we will stop by.



Cindy 723-2144


----------



## jesse22r (Mar 5, 2008)

Need to get the seat fixed on my livewell. How much does something like that usually cost. It needs some wood work and recovered. Just need a ballpark to see if its an option............Thanks

Jesse (affordablefunbouncehouse.com)


----------

